# Pygmy udder conformation?



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

So, I know Pygmies aren't a dairy breed, but I do milk mine and am breeding for production. I'm just not sure what to look for when evaluating a Pygmy udder. Even the NPGA website only really goes into teat conformation, not really focusing on the rest of the udder. The only pictures I can find are of Nigies and they ARE dairy goats and built completely differently. 

Anybody know what to look for in udder conformation in Pygs? I'll post a pic of Peg's 7 hr fill tomorrow morning, so maybe I can get some idea of what to look for.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beings a pygmies udder doesnt matter for the breed standard you basically have to go to what dairy goat breeders look for in their udders 

you will want a high and tight udder up in that escutcheon. You want good lateral attachments as well.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with Stacey. There is no udder standard in the breed...so if you want to improve your pygmy udders. Look at the ideal dairy goat udder and try to breed toward that. It's going to be like starting from scratch though since I don't think there are any pygmy breeders out there breeding their pygmies with udder conformation in mind. I'd imagine, in the beginning, the udders will be a bit unpredictable.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Out of curiousity, keep us posted on what you are getting (quantity wise) out of your pigmy. I milk nigerians and I'm sure there are some pig's capable of outmilking a nigi...just depends. I agree too--I think no goat breed should totally ignore udders, I mean, BREEDING = nursing, so a well attached udder with good proportions for the breed seems to matter to me...IDK


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> Out of curiousity, keep us posted on what you are getting (quantity wise) out of your pigmy. I milk nigerians and I'm sure there are some pig's capable of outmilking a nigi...just depends. I agree too--I think no goat breed should totally ignore udders, I mean, BREEDING = nursing, so a well attached udder with good proportions for the breed seems to matter to me...IDK


Right now Peggy Sue gives me just over a pint in the mornings after a 7 hr fill. She's not quite 6 weeks fresh and she's got a large Pygerian buckling and doeling on her during the day. This is her ff so I don't know how much she normally produces, but she bagged up huge very early and while her attachments aren't quite as high as I'd like she appears to have good capacity. I think slightly lower attachments are common to the breed because they give the "neat" appearance Pygmies are known for.

They were originally quite good little producers before the breed became ornamental, so the genetics are there, just not all the structure. She is rather difficult to milk as the breed standard for teat size is two finger widths long. I think I'll be getting a quart of milk out of her after weaning.

My side project is her doeling, a 50/50 Pygerian (maybe a teensy bit of mini Nubian but her sire's breeder swears they are Nigi) is the base for my mini milkers. I'm going to try to keep a 75% Pyg in that line with just enough Nigi thrown in for udder conformation. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a nigi with two inch teats and who started at a pint a day with two kids on her. By a month she gave a quart. We didnt breed her again cuz her orifices were too small though...took toi long when i have another goat i can milk out in 5 mins


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very interesting you guys!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I bet crossing her with a nice Nigerian buck will help with her kids if you wanted to milk one of them :thumb:


----------

